# SOLD: The Grandin Road Headless Horseman



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I love him! I can't afford him, but I would love to have him in my life.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Good Lord! He's wonderful!

Also- I LOVE the table and mirror combo beside him. Nice!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So that's how he is assembled. Wondered how they did it. He is The Man of Halloween, just like the Jolly Man in Red is to Christmas. Thanks for the photos.

BTW love your mirror and table.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just checked on my GR account. My HH is in Florida now, so it shouldn't be long. Can't wait to get him here.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i agree on the cape...it looks more like a bath towel tied around his neck. it should flow more and be longer and have a more rounded bottom.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i agree on the cape...it looks more like a bath towel tied around his neck. it should flow more and be longer and have a more rounded bottom.


Standing, the cape does look like it should be longer, but they were probably going for some measure of costume accuracy. Being a horseman, he would wear a riding cloak which would not have had the extra length of material that would be on a standard cloak or cape because it would have gotten in the way when the rider tried to mount the horse. I know it's a statue, but being a history buff, I can appreciate the details.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd love to have this but it's just not in the budget. I would also add a longer, fuller cape. I'd probably repaint that jack he's holding too. Thanks for sharing a pic of this.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

that headless horseman is amazing!!! I don't like that silver pumpkin.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm also on the fence about the silver of the pumpkin, but I bet they did it so it didn't blend into the chest plate plus they use an orange translucent material inside the pumpkin so that the light flashing comes through as orange colored - if it were painted orangish, the features and flashing lights wouldn't show up as well.

I also think it would be easy for a lot of the artists here to paint him up to be a bit more creep or gory. Given his price tag and my lack of painting ability, I don't want to do it, but it could be done.

Oh, and thanks for the comments on the table and mirror - that's my usual set up in the foyer all year round, but it always go better during Halloween  Here is a shot from two years ago with Halloween decor abounding.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Can you clarify what you mean about "hollow in the back"? What I'm envisioning is a little disappointing to me, I thought he was human-form, front and back. No? I mean, even if he was flattened in the back that would be better to me than what I'm picturing hollow is. I guess that means he HAS to be backed up into something to maintain the illusion. Well, anyway, it's definitely an impressive piece and I'm SUPER excited to get mine on Tuesday!

Pumpkin King does have a point regarding the length of the cape, I never thought of that!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

HexMe said:


> Can you clarify what you mean about "hollow in the back"? What I'm envisioning is a little disappointing to me, I thought he was human-form, front and back. No? I mean, even if he was flattened in the back that would be better to me than what I'm picturing hollow is. I guess that means he HAS to be backed up into something to maintain the illusion. Well, anyway, it's definitely an impressive piece and I'm SUPER excited to get mine on Tuesday!
> 
> Pumpkin King does have a point regarding the length of the cape, I never thought of that!


Hey HexMe - I took some pictures of the back. Sorry for the confusion - he is a fully sculpted figure with cut outs in his back (my guess is for the form) that are covered by the cape. As long as you have the cape on him, he can be visible from all sides without any issues. Here are two shots - he kinda looks like a bookcase without the cape on  I believe this is common on these formed figures as I saw a dracula once that had the same type of structure. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.landofthebrave.info/hessians.htm

Hessian were mostly foot soldiers and artillery anyway.
But a silver pumpkin is so Martha Stewart.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I scheduled the delivery of mine with the shipping company this morning. I'll have mine next Wednesday. Can't wait to introduce him to the rest of the gang!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> I'm also on the fence about the silver of the pumpkin, but I bet they did it so it didn't blend into the chest plate plus they use an orange translucent material inside the pumpkin so that the light flashing comes through as orange colored - if it were painted orangish, the features and flashing lights wouldn't show up as well.
> 
> I also think it would be easy for a lot of the artists here to paint him up to be a bit more creep or gory. Given his price tag and my lack of painting ability, I don't want to do it, but it could be done.
> 
> ...


Love it even more! Stunning!

I was looking at his hollow back, and first of all, there is nothing wrong with being hollow! 

Secondly, I imagine he is hollow as he would be stunningly heavy to move if here were full. Might that be true? Is he heavy? Or does he just look heavy?

Thirdly, he reminds me of a huge suit of armor that my daughter's school had in their office. It was huge! And a chest like a barrel.

I just go ga-ga over HH. The book, the movie, etc. Washington Irving was one of America's best writers, and the first "American" writer from the Colonies that the artsy literature crowd in Merry Olde England respected and thought of as being up to snuff. It is just an all around halloween win.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

I really don't like the pumpkin. It's too small and not evil enough.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

hollow said:


> Love it even more! Stunning!
> 
> I was looking at his hollow back, and first of all, there is nothing wrong with being hollow!
> 
> ...


You are completely right, there is nothing wrong with being hollow, hollow! ;-)

He isn't heavy at all, he's just awkward when trying to move him. I don't believe he will be knocked over in a breeze, but he definitely won't make it through gusty winds. The reason I say he is awkward is because of his large portions and I am not letting anyone (who I even allow to help me) pick him up by the torso to move him. He's mounted to a plywood base that is painted black and you just need to be careful when positioning him so you don't knock his shoulders or arms on anything nearby.

I agree with you on your last statement, too...I love all things HH !


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

BarryJ said:


> I really don't like the pumpkin. It's too small and not evil enough.


I own this prop as well and if there is one gripe I have about it, is the Pumpkin. I wish it was painted in a realistic scheme and had a more menacing face. Also, the cape is tailored to fit around the shoulder, not sure if frogkid has it on correctly:









I do like the idea of giving him a longer cape, might do that on mine.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey HexMe - I took some pictures of the back. Sorry for the confusion - he is a fully sculpted figure with cut outs in his back (my guess is for the form) that are covered by the cape. As long as you have the cape on him, he can be visible from all sides without any issues. Here are two shots - he kinda looks like a bookcase without the cape on  I believe this is common on these formed figures as I saw a dracula once that had the same type of structure. Let me know if this helps.
> 
> View attachment 163039
> View attachment 163040


The hollow back would allow you to add a portable device(s) if you wanted to use your own sound, voice or fog effects. I think the pumpkin could be dressed up to look more evil if you take a brush in hand. Perhaps even adding additional lighting into the pumpkin or bulb covers to change the color of the light?
I definitely would add a sword to that open hand! Make it like you own it. Nothing wrong with improving on a good idea!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

So....whats animated about it? I checked out the website and all it said was 'requires 2 AA's' . I assume it has lights somewhere? Awesome prop, maybe if I save up I'll get lucky myself


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> The hollow back would allow you to add a portable device(s) if you wanted to use your own sound, voice or fog effects. I think the pumpkin could be dressed up to look more evil if you take a brush in hand. Perhaps even adding additional lighting into the pumpkin or bulb covers to change the color of the light?
> I definitely would add a sword to that open hand! Make it like you own it. Nothing wrong with improving on a good idea!


You are correct, he's a great foundation to make a few "additions". I was planning to add some pumpkins and severed heads around his feet and want to have a sword or axe resting in the free hand and perhaps sitting on a head or a pumpkin - he'll be my photo opp prop for this year's party.




IowaGuy said:


> So....whats animated about it? I checked out the website and all it said was 'requires 2 AA's' . I assume it has lights somewhere? Awesome prop, maybe if I save up I'll get lucky myself


IowaGuy - the 3AA batteries go into the device that allows the pumpkin to glow while the sound of an evil laughter coupled with the galloping of a horse is heard in unison when activated by motion passing in front of the sensor in the middle of the belt buckle.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Actually I think black kittens are very scary


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

I showed the HH to my sister, and she is buying one for Halloween decor. She has no kids and doesn't get ToTs, but has a pretty great party each year. 

She doesn't want to do gory, more gothic OR historical haunt-y. 

I am super excited for her. She has always just carved pumpkins, put up some webs, etc. She doesn't meet OUR standards of halloween obsession, but perhaps this will get her started.

Plus, if she ever gets tired of him, he can come live with me. I am always looking to adopt lifesize props from neglectful homes.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

hollow said:


> I showed the HH to my sister, and she is buying one for Halloween decor. She has no kids and doesn't get ToTs, but has a pretty great party each year.
> 
> She doesn't want to do gory, more gothic OR historical haunt-y.
> 
> ...



hollow _if_ it was my sister (or little bro in my case) I would let him enjoy it for a year or two then start a subtle campaign to convince him that his condo is waaaaaay too small to continue to house such an oversized prop and that _my_ home would be perfect for storage purposes 

OK who am I kidding, I _have_ no room but I swear he would fall for it. he just loves his big sis ya know.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

ironmaiden said:


> hollow _if_ it was my sister (or little bro in my case) I would let him enjoy it for a year or two then start a subtle campaign to convince him that his condo is waaaaaay too small to continue to house such an oversized prop and that _my_ home would be perfect for storage purposes
> 
> OK who am I kidding, I _have_ no room but I swear he would fall for it. he just loves his big sis ya know.....


LOL! She is very impulsive, and honestly, the suggestion you just made crossed my mind! Hopefully she will think he is too big and perhaps run out of storage space!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

hollow said:


> LOL! She is very impulsive, and honestly, the suggestion you just made crossed my mind! Hopefully she will think he is too big and perhaps run out of storage space!



Well hollow you can certainly help to "plant" those ideas into her head. Veeeeery subtly of course, just a casual mention here and there and my oh my you would be more than _happy_ to store it for her......


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

She is VERY superstitious and has a strong belief in ghosts, etc. I am hoping to convince her he is haunted.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

This was how I felt when I saw that Grandin Road brought the horseman back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Good Guy Greg to the rescue!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

HAHA! It's like he was never here


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I know, right? I noticed that last night, and that's just what he deserved. Anyway, moving on to the Headless Horseman...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

I’m probably in the minority but I really like the enigmatic expression of the pumpkin. 

I wish there was a way we could find out more about where this piece originated and who actually created/sculpted the first one. I’ve googled “Chunda Wood Industry Co. Ltd” numerous times and there’s very little about the company out there.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> PoCoHauntGal said:
> 
> 
> > The hollow back would allow you to add a portable device(s) if you wanted to use your own sound, voice or fog effects. I think the pumpkin could be dressed up to look more evil if you take a brush in hand. Perhaps even adding additional lighting into the pumpkin or bulb covers to change the color of the light?
> ...


Now that does sound kool. $500 is pretty steep but ya never know....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Ahem. I found another Headless Horseman Grandin Road apparently (according to an ebay seller) offered in the past:

May I present, the soft and huggable, Headless Horseman!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grandinroad...327?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0a45222f

Only $249!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

It may be something else I'm thinking of, but I think I remember seeing this. All I can remember is noticing that his neck looks kind of weird, and his collar too high, but then again he is a stuffed animal. He was seated at a table in one of their catalogue pictures. This was years ago, maybe three or four...


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok fellow HH lovers - I finally finished my homemade long cape and want your opinions. I know some have mentioned the shorter cape is inspired by the riding cape length, but I personally love the longer, puddling cape since he will never been seen on a horse in the saddle. I tried my best to find the exact brownish/copper fabric for the lining in order to recreate the cape in the same fashion. Anyway, it was a fun project and I'm pleased with the outcome. Now let's see what others do with their HH when they come in to put your own touches on him.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

So how old is the HH? I mean... if he is a young man, then I am having serious cougar issues. Is it wrong that I find him very attractive?! So MANLY!!
hahahahaha 
Congratulations to anyone who was able to get one. I would if I could. It's an awesome prop.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

frogkid
your cape is magnificent, it totally improves the "mood" of the HH.
Congrats on a job well done - BRAVO (would insert clapping smiley here if there was one)


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> It may be something else I'm thinking of, but I think I remember seeing this. All I can remember is noticing that his neck looks kind of weird, and his collar too high, but then again he is a stuffed animal. He was seated at a table in one of their catalogue pictures. This was years ago, maybe three or four...


I think the longer cape makes this prop much better! It's growing on me more and more.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> frogkid
> your cape is magnificent, it totally improves the "mood" of the HH.
> Congrats on a job well done - BRAVO (would insert clapping smiley here if there was one)


Thanks for the comments, ironmaiden! I'm glad you think it changes his look, too - I was wondering if i was the only one


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

i love the cape, great job. it makes him look regal


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, when I got the catalog and saw this prop I thought WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD BUY THIS? 

Now that I've seen frogkid's pic...this thing is fricken awesome. I think it looks pretty cool and yes, I think the longer cape also makes it look even better. The only catch is that I think it would've been better with an orange pumpkin. I started looking under cushions for some extra change to see if I could gather enough $$ for my own HH, but unfortunately I ran out of cushions. ;-)

BTW, did anyone notice that the image online is reversed from what it appears you actually get? It shows online that he's holding the pumpkin in his left hand. No biggie but interesting they reversed for the site's layout.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> _Ok fellow HH lovers - I finally finished my homemade long cape and want your opinions. I know some have mentioned the shorter cape is inspired by the riding cape length, but I personally love the longer, puddling cape since he will never been seen on a horse in the saddle. _
> View attachment 163425
> View attachment 163427


I'm making my own HH as I want him to be the same style of prop build as my other props. Mine will be wearing more like a long overcoat with cape. I'm taking the view that he's an officer and would wear better quality clothing that would also keep him dry no matter what the weather. That's the nice thing about using props - even if you buy them, you can always adapt them for your own purpose. What's most unique about the Headless Horseman is that unlike every other character, he's all about the costume. The "clothing" is what makes this prop work. Imagine the Grandin Road HH if he was just dressed in black - he'd be nothing special. 

In this case, the clothes really do make the man! 

Now, as for you women who have fallen in love with the Grandin Road HH, there's a name for that - Objectum Sexuality Syndrome!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> I'm making my own HH as I want him to be the same style of prop build as my other props. Mine will be wearing more like a long overcoat with cape. I'm taking the view that he's an officer and would wear better quality clothing that would also keep him dry no matter what the weather. That's the nice thing about using props - even if you buy them, you can always adapt them for your own purpose. What's most unique about the Headless Horseman is that unlike every other character, he's all about the costume. The "clothing" is what makes this prop work. Imagine the Grandin Road HH if he was just dressed in black - he'd be nothing special.
> 
> In this case, the clothes really do make the man!
> 
> Now, as for you women who have fallen in love with the Grandin Road HH, there's a name for that - Objectum Sexuality Syndrome!


PoCo - please post pics of your homemade HH - I love to see how others interpret their favorite versions of him into reality. I do like the sound of yours, is he inspired by a Colonial timeline (as seemingly implied by the type of full cloak with a shoulder cape for weather protection). Can't wait to see him !


----------



## 1magicalwitch (Sep 21, 2012)

amazing pic and love the table can i ask where you bought it? Totally my style


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

1magicalwitch said:


> amazing pic and love the table can i ask where you bought it? Totally my style


Thanks magical. I bought that table several years ago from a local antique dealer and friend. She makes quarterly trips to Europe to buy inventory and then has large containers shipped back full of goodies. The piece was completely me and I had to have it. I eventually want to have a piece of marble cut to specifically fit the top but that can wait for a while. Thanks for admiring.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You did him proud Frogkid! Looks great. And I was OK with the shorter cape, but the longer length will flap in the wind better and adds some regality to him. In reality anything long is a pain to sit on, for example while on your horse, bridal train or hero's cape!

Some of the other purchasers of him may be wanting to send some clothier business your way. LOL.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You did him proud Frogkid! Looks great. And I was OK with the shorter cape, but the longer length will flap in the wind better and adds some regality to him. In reality anything long is a pain to sit on, for example while on your horse, bridal train or hero's cape!
> 
> Some of the other purchasers of him may be wanting to send some clothier business your way. LOL.


LOL - I am willing to entertain recreating this for others for a price ;-) Never thought it was something that had the possibility of sparking interest by others.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> LOL - I am willing to entertain recreating this for others for a price ;-) Never thought it was something that had the possibility of sparking interest by others.


frogkid11- Exclusive tailor and clothier to Headless Horsemen all over America. Call for quotes on European pricing. lol

I like both capes, actually. The longer is more dramatic, but I think he is nifty with either. You sew better than I do, btw.

The pumpkin he is holding- that is good for me too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Hilda said:


> So how old is the HH? I mean... if he is a young man, then I am having serious cougar issues. Is it wrong that I find him very attractive?! So MANLY!!
> hahahahaha
> Congratulations to anyone who was able to get one. I would if I could. It's an awesome prop.


Isn't it? And yes, so manly! Sigh, back when men were men. What's a little murdering of local schoolteachers? Pshaw! Easily overlooked!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

hollow said:


> frogkid11- Exclusive tailor and clothier to Headless Horsemen all over America. Call for quotes on European pricing. lol
> .


Ok hollow - I think I almost peed in my pants (TMI ???) laughing at that one. "LOL" just didn't cover the reaction I had to that comment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

I am trying to stop myself from attempting a homemade horseman. I can do sitting creatures fine, or standing creatures in gowns or robes fine. My standing legged people look horrid.

Anyway, so glad you are enjoying your purchase, and excited to see the other HH soon!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

hollow said:


> I am trying to stop myself from attempting a homemade horseman. I can do sitting creatures fine, or standing creatures in gowns or robes fine. My standing legged people look horrid.


Do you have pictures of your sitting or standing robed creations somewhere public? I would love to see what you made ! I'm now thinking of creating some type of scared Ichabod Crane figure to display near him and there is nothing on the market to buy that would be CLOSE to what I'm envisioning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been researching the original story and the character quite a bit and it seems that the Headless Horseman was a Hessian soldier that was killed during the Revolutionary War. From what I've been able to find the average age of soldiers at that time would be around 25. So with that I'm going to round up and say that the HH is about 30. 

As for Icabod Crane, the first thing that comes to mind is Spooked from Distortions. The text described him as lanky and quite young. Spooked is lanky and has a boyish type face. Since Distortions uses regular clothes he'd be quite easy to redress too.  
(spooked photo is from hf member Spinechiller)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hahaha 30 years old? OK... Then my lust for this prop is excused. I'm still a cougar, but not officially a dirty old woman.

The longer cape is gorgeous!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Ive been asked by maybe 4 people this year when I'm gonna finish my attempted (yet failed) HH prop. My response remains the same "I need to tare that apart and start new"...dont see this project complete this year :-(


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I love your HH's new cape, Frog! Good grief...is it getting hot in here? WHAT is wrong with me, LOL! Anyway, I like both capes, I can't decide which length I like more but...I think it's the long one!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Last night while watching TV, I saw that Fox televised a short sneak preview of a new show called "Sleepy Hollow" which features the Headless Horseman. I guess it will premiere this fall(?). The preview is only 3 or 4 minutes and the show looks like it will be worth checking out. If you have Comcast On Demand you can see the preview there also. Anyway, this new show may catch the attention of the younger generation who may not be that familiar with the HH legend. That totally awesome HH is going to be a really big hit this year! 

And I love, love, love the new cape you made for him. That is, without a doubt, one of the best props I have ever seen!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sid_Matthew said:


> As for Icabod Crane, the first thing that comes to mind is Spooked from Distortions. The text described him as lanky and quite young. Spooked is lanky and has a boyish type face. Since Distortions uses regular clothes he'd be quite easy to redress too.
> (spooked photo is from hf member Spinechiller)


Hey Sid, I knew there was some lifesize prop made by someone that was basically a scared stiff, normal human being but couldn't remember what it was named or who made it - this is the one. You're right, if you put him in Colonial era knee britches, a period wig, and tri-point hat he would make a terrified Ichabod Crane. Anybody have an extra one hanging around they are willing to part with???? LOL


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

HexMe said:


> I love your HH's new cape, Frog! Good grief...is it getting hot in here? WHAT is wrong with me, LOL! Anyway, I like both capes, I can't decide which length I like more but...I think it's the long one!


Thanks HexMe - when is yours scheduled for delivery at this point?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> Do you have pictures of your sitting or standing robed creations somewhere public? I would love to see what you made ! I'm now thinking of creating some type of scared Ichabod Crane figure to display near him and there is nothing on the market to buy that would be CLOSE to what I'm envisioning.


I have a photo in my album of a reaper I made. The photos are super small so you really cant see much. I find myself buying more lifesize, as the cost of a vintage-y set set of clothes, hands, a wig, etc, is more expensive than a sale prop online. Plus, all my masks were stolen or misplaced last move...


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks HexMe - when is yours scheduled for delivery at this point?


He's coming on Tuesday but I don't know what time yet. They should be calling me tomorrow to let me know my "window". It's been a long time since I looked so forward to receiving a purchase.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

HexMe said:


> He's coming on Tuesday but I don't know what time yet. They should be calling me tomorrow to let me know my "window". It's been a long time since I looked so forward to receiving a purchase.


I'm so excited for you that it's only two days away at this point. I will let you know that they never called me to "arrange" a time window - I simply clicked on the link in my GR shipping confirmation email (which took me to a finalmile website) and my 4 hour window was displayed there. The call I received was an automated message and it came the day before my delivery to confirm my time window. So, be on the lookout for an incoming phone call from a number you do not know...be sure to answer them all tomorrow as it will likely be your last confirmation. Good luck!!!

By the way, I had fantastic delivery drivers who were so curious what they were delivering because their sheet just indicated "headless horseman" and they were very anxious to see it and even helped me unpack him from the box so that they could see him set up in my living room.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> I'm so excited for you that it's only two days away at this point. I will let you know that they never called me to "arrange" a time window - I simply clicked on the link in my GR shipping confirmation email (which took me to a finalmile website) and my 4 hour window was displayed there. The call I received was an automated message and it came the day before my delivery to confirm my time window. So, be on the lookout for an incoming phone call from a number you do not know...be sure to answer them all tomorrow as it will likely be your last confirmation. Good luck!!!
> 
> By the way, I had fantastic delivery drivers who were so curious what they were delivering because their sheet just indicated "headless horseman" and they were very anxious to see it and even helped me unpack him from the box so that they could see him set up in my living room.


You know they went home that night and said to their significant other: "You will NEVER guess what I delivered today!"


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

_


Sid_Matthew said:



I've been researching the original story and the character quite a bit and it seems that the Headless Horseman was a Hessian soldier that was killed during the Revolutionary War. From what I've been able to find the average age of soldiers at that time would be around 25. So with that I'm going to round up and say that the HH is about 30. 

Click to expand...

_I think that would make him more like 330 years old. 
And for all you cougars prowling on this forum, that would be grave robbing not cradle robbing! 

Of course, you can justify your actions by taking this view ...


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

EviLEye said:


> BTW, did anyone notice that the image online is reversed from what it appears you actually get? It shows online that he's holding the pumpkin in his left hand. No biggie but interesting they reversed for the site's layout.


Also, I have noticed that the motion sensor, a big white plastic bulb in the middle of the belt buckle, is missing from the pics...and not sure why.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

The suspense is terrible...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

At least you can be Spiderman until you get your HH, tho. That's something.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

'Twas a dark and stormy morning when the horseman came to stay....


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats HexMe! I bet your heart was racing as you opened the box! I was nervous not to damage the prop when I unpacked mine. 

How do you plan on setting him up in your display?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love that the latest member of your family has arrived safely, HexMe !!! Were you surprised by how large he is in person?


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! I actually WAS a little excited/nervous opening him up, and despite knowing how tall it is I was STILL surprised by the size of him! Not only is he tall, but he's really...I don't know...thick too. He's amazing. Definitely worth every penny, IMO. I'd like to find a way to keep the pumpkin lit up and flickering,and I want to make him a longer cape as well.

This is going to sounds nuts but I actually don't have any plans for him this year. Our house is on the market and we have to keep it really plain and stripped down. I don't know if we're going to still be here this Halloween, or if we'll get to move on. Makes it very hard to plan anything. I don't even think I'll get to decorate for Halloween due to needing to keep everything looking really bare and basic. However, he is in the corner of the living room and will be there until we move, or Thanksgiving, whichever comes first. I wonder if he will affect our showings, what will people think? My future plans for him are to display him on our covered front porch (should we have one) or in our entry way to greet party guests. If we end up in a safe neighborhood and get loads of TOT'ers, I plan on putting him in a photo op area somewhere.

OK, so who's up next to receive him? Sid?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Hexme.

Even though we've seen several pictures of the HH I can't believe how much detail he has; much better than any of the other lifesize things out there.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine is due to come tomorrow between 8:30 and 12:30 according to the recording I received today. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, just can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

mraymer said:


> Mine is due to come tomorrow between 8:30 and 12:30 according to the recording I received today. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, just can't wait for tomorrow.


Hey mraymer - I didn't realize you were so close to receiving your HH !! Don't you just love the anticipation of being just a few hours away?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

mraymer said:


> Mine is due to come tomorrow between 8:30 and 12:30 according to the recording I received today. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, just can't wait for tomorrow.


Did he arrive already?


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

They knocked on the door about noon and delivered him. After opening the box and getting this massive guy out, as I was putting him together the wife runs into the kitchen and starts flipping through the Grandin Road catalog laying there. She then sternly asked "did you pay full price for that thing?". Expecting to be scolded about such a large purchase I told her I got him with a 20% discount. She just rolled her eyes and continued helping me with the cleanup and getting him setup. She outwardly dislikes my hobby and tells people she doesn't understand it, yet I know that inside she loves when I bring something like this into the house. She's spent more time already figuring out where to place the HH in our display than I have, but she'll never tell anyone she has.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

mraymer said:


> They knocked on the door about noon and delivered him. After opening the box and getting this massive guy out, as I was putting him together the wife runs into the kitchen and starts flipping through the Grandin Road catalog laying there. She then sternly asked "did you pay full price for that thing?". Expecting to be scolded about such a large purchase I told her I got him with a 20% discount. She just rolled her eyes and continued helping me with the cleanup and getting him setup. She outwardly dislikes my hobby and tells people she doesn't understand it, yet I know that inside she loves when I bring something like this into the house. She's spent more time already figuring out where to place the HH in our display than I have, but she'll never tell anyone she has.


YAY!!!! Glad he made it safely to your door and that you didn't have divorce papers served as soon as the truck drove away 

So does your wife have any great ideas about where to set him up? I'd like for this thread to also share our ideas of how we are planning to use him and what props or alterations you are making to ensure the perfect inaugural appearance of our HH's into our set up.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats, mraymer! So what do you think? I have to say...I loved coming home today from work and seeing the horseman there in the corner. He makes me smile. He's like a suit of armor.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

HexMe said:


> Congrats, mraymer! So what do you think? I have to say...I loved coming home today from work and seeing the horseman there in the corner. He makes me smile. He's like a suit of armor.


LOL - between he makes HexMe smile and Hilda is lusting after him - he's not doing too bad with the ladies ;-) LOL


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone have any new pics?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's nice to see so many studdly guys hanging out at your houses! He/they are impressive. Thanks for all the photos. I have to live vicariously through you guys. And even though I won't own one I'd love to see a thread started where you guys work on settings for them. He's my fantasy Halloween man! LOL. Kind of like the "Fabio" of the romance novel scene but instead applied to Halloween. Flowing cape instead of flowing long hair.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey GOS - follow this thread as I'm hoping I can convince my fellow HH owners to post pics of how they plan to display the latest addition. I won't let the cat out of the bag about my display, yet, but I will be posting pics along the way. Stay tuned....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Mine should be here Wednesday.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Mine should be here Wednesday.


YAY!! Let's keep our fingers crossed for Sid's HH delivery.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Waiting for more pics of tall, dark, and headless!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Yay, Sid! Super excited for you!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey folks, if you haven't seen it, there is another fellow member who created a homemade HH in the likeness of the GR HH. Take a look at her handiwork as I am totally amazed by the resemblance between her homemade version and the manufactured one we purchased. Everyday I look at this forum, I always come away in awe of the amazing talent of our fellow forum family members.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...n-road-inspired-headless-horseman-figure.html


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Thank-you frogkid11!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

My HH arrived today. Yay! 

He's much larger than I expected and much more detailed.

Pictures later (hopefully).

Sid


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

I will take better pictures later (I used my iphone) but here he is! 

I'm 5'11" and you can see about where my height is compared to him. You can also see what the guy you've been talking to looks like, too. 

Sid


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats, Sid, isn't he amazing? What are your plans for him?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Sid_Matthew said:


> I will take better pictures later (I used my iphone) but here he is!
> 
> I'm 5'11" and you can see about where my height is compared to him. You can also see what the guy you've been talking to looks like, too.
> 
> Sid


Thanks for that close up shot of him Sid. I wanted to see more detail. Can the pumpkin be removed from his hand? , it looks molded to it but it's difficult to tell?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks for that close up shot of him Sid. I wanted to see more detail. Can the pumpkin be removed from his hand? , it looks molded to it but it's difficult to tell?


The pumpkin is molded to the hand and body. The only thing that's a separate piece are the plastic covers for the eyes, nose, and mouth of the pumpkin.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Great buy, HE is the legend of Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sid_Matthew said:


> My HH arrived today. Yay!
> 
> He's much larger than I expected and much more detailed.
> 
> ...


YAY!!!! Sid finally got his HH delivered. Seems Sid was the customer plagued this time with "disappearing" GR order and lack of delivery on the specified date. Glad he finally arrived, Sid !


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

HexMe said:


> Congrats, Sid, isn't he amazing? What are your plans for him?


Yes, he's awesome! I don't have any real plans for him, maybe just put him on my porch on Halloween and find a nice place for him inside the rest of the time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats on your delivery, Sid! He is a great prop.

You NEED to put him on your porch on Halloween night! Everyone in your 'hood will be amazed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

I had several private messages about the HH so I took a few more photos and wanted to share them. The biggest concern seems to be the silver pumpkins on his gloves. I like them, but most probably don't. I also had a request for a picture looking above his shoulders. 

I'll answers any questions you may have, but the pictures can describe him better than I can.

Sid


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

started my "mini" covered bridge late this afternoon. Didn't get too far, but I also don't think this will take that long to complete. The idea is to create the look of a covered bridge but not the size of a real bridge. The only person that will be inside will be the Headless Horseman. This will be my photo opp for the party this year (provided the weather cooperates) and it's strategically placed to be right beside the outdoor patio so he constantly in view during the festivities. Once the structure is completed, I want to run a thunder/lightning effect just inside the structure that will illuminate him inside the bridge. I also plan to have several pumpkins laying on the ground alongside a few severed heads. Here is what was completed today...just the simple structure of the floor and 3/4 of the walls all made from free pallets. The next phase will be to make the last 1/4 top of the wall that is a little more open and then complete the roof. I'll continue to post pics of WIP, but hope you enjoy.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sid_Matthew said:


> I had several private messages about the HH so I took a few more photos and wanted to share them. The biggest concern seems to be the silver pumpkins on his gloves. I like them, but most probably don't. I also had a request for a picture looking above his shoulders.
> 
> I'll answers any questions you may have, but the pictures can describe him better than I can.
> 
> Sid


That is sweeter than I thought it'd be! I would so love to have this!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

frogkid11 said:


> started my "mini" covered bridge late this afternoon. Didn't get too far, but I also don't think this will take that long to complete. The idea is to create the look of a covered bridge but not the size of a real bridge. The only person that will be inside will be the Headless Horseman. This will be my photo opp for the party this year (provided the weather cooperates) and it's strategically placed to be right beside the outdoor patio so he constantly in view during the festivities. Once the structure is completed, I want to run a thunder/lightning effect just inside the structure that will illuminate him inside the bridge. I also plan to have several pumpkins laying on the ground alongside a few severed heads. Here is what was completed today...just the simple structure of the floor and 3/4 of the walls all made from free pallets. The next phase will be to make the last 1/4 top of the wall that is a little more open and then complete the roof. I'll continue to post pics of WIP, but hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 171132


Frogkid! You should give us picture updates! I can't wait to see out this turns out It already awesome for some boxed-in pallets Love.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

ok forum, I have almost finished the covered bridge project that will house my HH this year. The last thing to do is get more black creep cloth to hang over the back and kill that glare from the black plastic at the back. I also want to put an orange or red light in the pumpkin to make him look more sinister. When the HH goes in, I have two severed heads that will be placed at his feet. Here is the bridge at night - you can see the hanging lantern that hangs from the top -it's the inexpensive one from Ross that is battery powered but I like the flicker effect. You can't see it in the photo, but I have put the lights that create the affect of lightning and have the audio box that sounds like thunder around the entrance just on the inside so that the lightning casts on HH when he's inside. I'll take a video of him inside soon. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> ok forum, I have almost finished the covered bridge project that will house my HH this year. The last thing to do is get more black creep cloth to hang over the back and kill that glare from the black plastic at the back. I also want to put an orange or red light in the pumpkin to make him look more sinister. When the HH goes in, I have two severed heads that will be placed at his feet. Here is the bridge at night - you can see the hanging lantern that hangs from the top -it's the inexpensive one from Ross that is battery powered but I like the flicker effect. You can't see it in the photo, but I have put the lights that create the affect of lightning and have the audio box that sounds like thunder around the entrance just on the inside so that the lightning casts on HH when he's inside. I'll take a video of him inside soon. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 180487


Very good job. Now next year you need to work on a horse LOL!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

JLWII2000 said:


> Very good job. Now next year you need to work on a horse LOL!


It's definitely on my list, along with an Ichabod Crane that I didn't get to make for this year.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> It's definitely on my list, along with an Ichabod Crane that I didn't get to make for this year.


If you don't get him a horse by next year, he will be known as the horseless headsman...


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

JLWII2000 said:


> If you don't get him a horse by next year, he will be known as the horseless headsman...


I do love that commercial !


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey HexMe - I took some pictures of the back. Sorry for the confusion - he is a fully sculpted figure with cut outs in his back (my guess is for the form) that are covered by the cape. As long as you have the cape on him, he can be visible from all sides without any issues. Here are two shots - he kinda looks like a bookcase without the cape on  I believe this is common on these formed figures as I saw a dracula once that had the same type of structure. Let me know if this helps.
> 
> I could see this being useful for adding sound effects and such.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

here is a shot just before it got too dark that shows the HH inside the covered bridge and the severed heads at this feet. Still my horseless headsman, but I like the way this turned out and will be a great photo opp area for the party this year. Enjoy


----------



## CemetaryMom (Aug 19, 2012)

So I've gone through pages and pages of posts. Is anyone or has anyone revealed the whereabouts of the manufacturer of HH? Forgive me if I missed it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol, guess my guy would be the Horseless Headsman, I didnt have time to make a pony up for him, but this is what I did with 1 night of time to work on it. Next year will have more tree and a horsey. 

Was sad that he worked fine when i got him at the sale but on the big night he wouldnt light up or talk. Oh well, he was $120, cant complain too much, just wondering how to fix him now. :/


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

I love the idea of a headless horsemen with his arm tilted back like he is getting ready to throw his head..and then the head flys thru the air via axeworthy ghost set up! Imagine the look on tots faces when the head actually flies down the yard at them and then returns!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, I am so bringing him home if I win that contest!!!


----------



## Hallows369 (Apr 11, 2016)

*I realize this is from 2013 but, can this prop still be ordered? If so, where? 
THANKS *


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Hallows369 said:


> *I realize this is from 2013 but, can this prop still be ordered? If so, where?
> THANKS *


I believe it was last available in 2014. This item was a Grandin Road exclusive, and only availble their. Many members tried to find out who produced it, to see if they could get it elsewhere but were unsucessful. It may be made again for Grandin Road.

Maybe try Ebay/Craiglist. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hallows369, I see you are listed as in Ohio from your post. GrandinRoad has an outlet store in Ohio. Not sure if you are near it or not but I know when GR re-released Headless Horseman a few years back, after the season several people were able to find a few at the Outlet at a big discount (probably returns and not always working fully, etc.). The guy sold for hundreds of dollars retail ($400-600 range possibly) and I believe sold out online each time he was listed in the catalog/online. 

If you call GR, I'm sure they could give you an idea if he will be relisted this coming year. Due to his popularity I suspect all produced props of him, new or those sent to the Outlet, were sold. He was huge, super heavy to ship and super detailed. I'd say he was affectionately one of the most handsome, hottest halloween props out there LOL. I imagine we all think he had a gorgeous head at one time to go with his body. 

Outlet -- http://www.grandinroad.com/store-locs/content

BTW people reading this who live in Georgia near the Roswell/Atlanta area, heads up you have an outlet too (see above link).


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is one for sale  

http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-trade-by-individuals/142541-grandin-road-headless-horseman-sale.html


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

If you lived any closer to me, I'd be making a road trip to take that off your hands. Halfway across the country is just too far. *sigh* :'(


----------



## MamamiaMcA (Aug 27, 2016)

Is horsemen available for sale? I'm very interested! 
From North Dallas TX.


----------



## MamamiaMcA (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr nightmare, is your headless horsemen still for sale? I'm very interested 
I'm in North Dallas TX


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

MamamiaMcA said:


> Mr nightmare, is your headless horsemen still for sale? I'm very interested
> I'm in North Dallas TX


Greetings! I'm sorry to say that I literally just sold this prop last week to a buyer on the west coast. If something changes, I will let you know.


----------



## HalloweenPrincessNC (Sep 23, 2019)

Does anyone have this for sale?


----------

